# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  BD 50mg Dbol, Real?

## TheBossMan

So, I picked up some Dbol and Nolva from a local source, the only one I could find around here in Houston. I'm running them with pFizer Test C. I'm just a little weiry of the dbol, cause I don't know how reputable the source is, the test I know 100% is legit because I obtained it from a doctors office. The pics are as good as my phone will take. I didn't include pics of the nolva, but they look the exact same, except they are yellowish.

Well it won't let me post the photobucket URL, how else can I post pic?

----------


## Gaspaco

Your cyp wont kicked in until the week 4-5 if your running dbol as a kick start you will feel if its real or fake within few days!

----------


## TheBossMan

Yes I understand that the test won't kick in for weeks, I've done tons of research thought the last 6 months. I've had the gear for 2 months and feel I'm ready to go, got everything I need including PCT. I just want some input on the dbol and nolva before I start the cycle. Would hate to finish the cycle only to find out mg nolva was fake, wouldn't be good

----------


## Lunk1

NO way I would touch BD gear...especially the DBOL . I got sick as a dog as did several ppl on this forum around the same time. They are well known for being counterfiet!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> NO way I would touch BD gear...especially the DBOL. I got sick as a dog as did several ppl on this forum around the same time. They are well known for being counterfiet!


i agree BD is garbage. You never know what you are getting. Most of their injectables are test

----------


## samuelsteven

Ok, so you guys hate the gear, I got it. I think his aim here was to see if He could get them identified as real or not. That way He would know if his source is legit..

----------


## mgambino310

> Ok, so you guys hate the gear, I got it. I think his aim here was to see if He could get them identified as real or not. That way He would know if his source is legit..


Exactly

----------


## Lunk1

I think I made it clear...tons of BD gear is counterfiet! Is trhat to say his source is at fault? Who the fuk am I to judge? Perhaps his source is getting scammed by his source. Perhaps his source got some quality BD gear (I doubt it)! I have a great UGL who I trust very much! I got the BD from him...I doubt he knew it was garbage! 

Up to the OP to decide if he trusts his source...I will say that if he is questioning the source then he already doesn't trust him!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ok, so you guys hate the gear, I got it. I think his aim here was to see if He could get them identified as real or not. That way He would know if his source is legit..


Bd shit isnt legit. That's what both of us said, u cant trust their stuff

----------


## MuscleInk

Stay away from BD! The only thing I've seen their "crap" do is cause people pain and misery. I wouldn't use any of their product even if it was free.....unless it was given to me by a hot Asian girl...... :Smilie:

----------


## Soar

> Stay away from BD! The only thing I've seen their "crap" do is cause people pain and misery. I wouldn't use any of their product even if it was free.....unless it was given to me by a hot Asian girl......
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=131897"/>


^ you and the yellow fever... Think it's contagious. Yum

----------


## MuscleInk

> ^ you and the yellow fever... Think it's contagious. Yum


I have yellow plague!

----------


## samuelsteven

So when you guys say BD, are you speaking about British Dispensary or British Dragon?

----------


## Lunk1

> So when you guys say BD, are you speaking about British Dispensary or British Dragon?


Dragon!

----------


## samuelsteven

My brother and I are running 50mg dragons and they seem pretty good.

----------


## samuelsteven

Now that you guys say they're mostly faked makes me wonder, but he ran the full 6 weeks worth at 25mg ed and he gained about 20 lbs which for him is incredible. He's never weight as much as he does ever. He's always been around 145lbs and he's at 165 now, very noticeable gains.

----------


## valkyrie

BD is probably the most widely "faked" AAS. I say that because anyone pushing out fake year slaps the British dragon on it as one of the most known lab names nevermiind that the real BD hasn't existed for years after LE ended the past. What OP has marked as BD could have come fromm a hundred different places.

----------


## samuelsteven

This is what I'm taking, supposed to be BD and it's gtg, very noticeable gains as I said earlier.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> BD is probably the most widely "faked" AAS. I say that because anyone pushing out fake year slaps the British dragon on it as one of the most known lab names nevermiind that the real BD hasn't existed for years after LE ended the past. What OP has marked as BD could have come fromm a hundred different places.


agreed and the 1 huge place making alot of them are putting test in almost every vial. So you will get results but not taking the drugs you are taking.
So tren = test prop
sust was test cyp + test p
deca was test e

----------


## Lunk1

> This is what I'm taking, supposed to be BD and it's gtg, very noticeable gains as I said earlier.


I have a handful in my cupboard that look identical...and I know they are junk! They actually make me sick as hell!

----------

